# Choosing surgery



## applepie (Apr 6, 2011)

So I met with my endo, and held my ground that I didn't want to try RAI again. My case has proven stubborn at every turn, so there is no indication it would be worthwhile, plus I just don't want to.

So I'm back in meds till my levels return to the normal range, will meet with a surgeon in the meantime. Can't wait to be off of this roller coaster. I imagine I won't have it done till the first of the year.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best to you. Surgery was the best thing for me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When you meet with your surgeon be sure to ask alot of questions - many of which you will already know the answers to. I watched my surgeon answer and read her body language with her answers - felt completely comfortable with my choice of surgeon and now have my life back.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

applepie said:


> So I met with my endo, and held my ground that I didn't want to try RAI again. My case has proven stubborn at every turn, so there is no indication it would be worthwhile, plus I just don't want to.
> 
> So I'm back in meds till my levels return to the normal range, will meet with a surgeon in the meantime. Can't wait to be off of this roller coaster. I imagine I won't have it done till the first of the year.


I do think that surgery is a good idea after what you have already experienced. As stated previously, when in the advanced stages, it take a lot of RAI to fry that bugger and we don't want to lose the patient.

Plus, they will send your gland to pathology and you will know a whole lot more than you know now and I hope it's all good.


----------

